# Narcotics Cop Busted with $2 Million in Marijuana



## burnin1 (Jan 6, 2016)

From  thefreethought.com

*Narcotics Cop Who Ruined Countless Lives for Weed Possession, Busted with $2 Million in Marijuana*







By John Vibes on January 5, 2016

York County, PA  A California police officer was recently busted after driving 247 pounds of marijuana all the way across the country. Yuba County Deputy Christopher M. Heath was caught in York, Pennsylvania with a shipment of marijuana that was worth over $2 million. Heath was reportedly on vacation from his job at the Yuba County Police Department at the time of his arrest.

The York County Police Department has been cautiously silent about the investigation, and they have refused to comment on the details of the arrest, and how they became aware of the shipment.

York County District Attorney Tom Kearney admitted at a recent press conference that this arrest was a part of a large investigation that included various different police departments. Penn Township Police, West Manheim Township Police, Hanover Police, Northern York County Regional Police, York Area Regional Police, Springettsbury Township Police and the York barracks of Pennsylvania State Police were all involved in the arrest and present at the press conference.

_One has to be both saddened and angry that a law-enforcement officer was allegedly involved,_ Kearney said, adding that_ This was a very sophisticated operation, and obviously a large one._
Investigators also had no idea that Heath was a cop until after the bust.

_I will tell you prior to the stop we were unaware that this individual was law enforcement,_ Kearney said. _We did not become aware of that until we made the stop._

Heath, along with two other men, Tyler N. Long, and Ryan J. Falsone traveled across the country in two pickup trucks where the marijuana was stashed in vacuum sealed bags.

Chief deputy prosecutor David Sunday that while marijuana is not the departments main focus, they are still targeting marijuana dealers in their investigations.


_We spend a majority of our time focusing on heroin and cocaine (dealers),_ Sunday said. However, he defended the arrest by saying that the men were caught with _a startling amount of marijuana._
Undersheriff Jerry Read.of Yuba County said that Heath was an adequate officer.

_He was assigned to a narcotics task force  (for) almost three years. Conditions are very good in Yuba County for the growing of marijuana. We take down high-poundage dealers with some frequency, and take down growing operations sometimes with as many as a thousand plants,_ Read said

This case is especially interesting because Heath was an officer on a narcotics task force, meaning that he was responsible for putting nonviolent people in prison for using and selling drugs. Meanwhile, he himself was selling drugs and taking part in the same actions that he was locking people up for.

Of course, it is the view of the Free Thought Project that anyone should be able to possess marijuana, as it is an incredibly beneficial plant. While those who would lock up morally innocent people for possessing a plant are bad enough, it takes a uniquely vile individual to ruin the lives of countless individuals while at the same time committing equivalent acts.

This hypocrite is currently on paid vacation from the department in Yuba despite admitting to transporting the marijuana from California to Pennsylvania. Heath is free on a 1$ million bond.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxldUAA453g[/ame]

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/na...weed-possession-busted-2-million-marijuana-2/


----------



## yarddog (Jan 6, 2016)

Hope that hypocritical pig gets what he has given to all those people he busted.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 6, 2016)

:vap-bobby_on_the_be    Karma?   ha ha


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2016)

Most all those asshats are crooks with badges. As an Outlaw Biker ive seen many of the crooked basterds. Some are worse then any freaking outlaw with colors. Like I said,,,CROOKS WITH BADGES


----------



## yarddog (Jan 6, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Most all those asshats are crooks with badges. As an Outlaw Biker ive seen many of the crooked basterds. Some are worse then any freaking outlaw with colors. Like I said,,,,SELF-RIGHTEOUS CROOKS WITH BADGES



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 7, 2016)

THANKS DOG.  :yeahthat:


----------

